# recs for a MAC dupe for NARS gipsy



## lilyeffigy (Sep 24, 2007)

I absolutely love the color of NARS gipsy (a warm berry red), but I hate the waxy smell and the so so staying power. I know MAC doesn't have any good dupe in the perm collection, but maybe a disc or LE l/s? All of my other l/s are MAC (as well as most of my makeup) because I really can't stand the smell of any other brand's l/s. Also, I really prefer mattes or satins (sometimes frosts) because I really need good staying power. Please tell me something like this exists!
-Lily


----------

